# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Promenade / Visite à domicile

## Sarah77

Je me propose pour promener vos chiens et garder vos animaux à votre domicile pendant vos absences. Je me situe dans le sud de la Seine et Marne vers Fontainebleau. J'ai de l'expérience avec les animaux et je suis passionnée, je serai donc très sérieuse.

N'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un message si vous avez une question

----------

